# Current pics of Enzo



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Very nice looking boy.
His colour is gorgeous.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

he has the sweetest face, and his color is beautiful!!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

how old is he and how tall and how many lbs?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Enzo looks very pretty. I like the 1st pic best and his coat looks great. Both pics looks nice though. Is he going though a lanky stage right now? 

I groomed Sting yesterday but Ive been so darn tired I just dont feel like posting them. lol I know I said Saturday but I got a second wind yesterday afternoon. After grooming other people's pooches, I just want to get my hands on my own Poodles. lol


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

What a handsome young man he's grown into! Thanks for sharing new pictures.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Lovely looking dog, lovely red


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> how old is he and how tall and how many lbs?


He is 5months old now , as for height he is about 20-21 inches. I just tried to weigh him but my scale is acting stupid. Every time I have enzo in my hands it says error lol. He should be 25-30lbs


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Enzo looks very pretty. I like the 1st pic best and his coat looks great. Both pics looks nice though. Is he going though a lanky stage right now?
> 
> I groomed Sting yesterday but Ive been so darn tired I just dont feel like posting them. lol I know I said Saturday but I got a second wind yesterday afternoon. After grooming other people's pooches, I just want to get my hands on my own Poodles. lol


I like the first picture the best also he looks like a grown poodle lol, Yeah his back legs are so lanky! I don't if you guys have seen this cartoon call " whatamess" Its a cartoon about a afgan hound puppy lol this is what Enzo reminds me of right now goofy and lanky.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGeJ6jDPE2U&feature=related

lol

Thanks for all the comments guys


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> He is 5months old now , as for height he is *about 20-21 inches*. I just tried to weigh him but my scale is acting stupid. Every time I have enzo in my hands it says error lol. He should be 25-30lbs


Wow...he's going to be huge. Good thing your only interested in UKC. They like large Poodle's so he should do well if he's not a horse later. lol 

Ibve got to measure and weigh Sting now. Tanner asked me a few days ago as well.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Wow...he's going to be huge. Good thing your only interested in UKC. They like large Poodle's so he should do well if he's not a horse later. lol
> 
> Ibve got to measure and weigh Sting now. Tanner asked me a few days ago as well.


LOL I don't think he will get that big his mom was 23inches and his dad 22 , the breeder said he was the biggest in the litter but I don't think he will get huge. His first show is going to be an akc show we are interested in both clubs.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

lol, he does look like a grown poodle!! how many of us have a 3-6 mo old spoo?


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wriggs is just now 6 months and so is Jenny (Sam I am's little girl)


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> LOL I don't think he will get that big his mom was 23inches and his dad 22 , the breeder said he was the biggest in the litter but I don't think he will get huge. His first show is going to be an akc show we are interested in both clubs.


Well I measured Sting and he's 20 inches at the shoulder's and 29 lbs. He is exactly 5 months old. Either Enzo is taller and you don't realize it or the person standing next to Enzo is a shorty. lol Just looking at the pic of Enzo, he looks much larger then Sting. I was just told from a groomer that Sting is going to be a big boy. I think he will be pretty Standard. lol


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Well I measured Sting and he's 20 inches at the shoulder's and 29 lbs. He is exactly 5 months old. Either Enzo is taller and you don't realize it or the person standing next to Enzo is a shorty. lol Just looking at the pic of Enzo, he looks much larger then Sting. I was just told from a groomer that Sting is going to be a big boy. I think he will be pretty Standard. lol


My thoughts exactly!! He looks much bigger then Dutch as well. Dutch is 21 in tall(at the withers) and long, and 32 lbs. I hope he isnt growing too fast because he is only 4 months old!!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Well I measured Sting and he's 20 inches at the shoulder's and 29 lbs. He is exactly 5 months old. Either Enzo is taller and you don't realize it or the person standing next to Enzo is a shorty. lol Just looking at the pic of Enzo, he looks much larger then Sting. I was just told from a groomer that Sting is going to be a big boy. I think he will be pretty Standard. lol



Yeah Enzo will be 5 months in 4 days , my sister is 5'5". His coat is about 4inches long around his shoulders lol Trust me he is not that big its his hair. Enzo looks small to me. I measured him again and I got 20"


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Your right.....it must just be the pic then. Im 5'5 and Stings coat is atleast 1 inch longer then Enzo's around the chest area. He must just look bigger in the pic. 

lol...That pic had me shocked though. I thought you had a real horse there.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

roxy25 said:


>


what a beautiful dog! I love his color!


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

He is very beautiful!! I love his face so handsome!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

how do you get his hair to look so nice? The minute I comb and brush Dutch he looks a mess again!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> how do you get his hair to look so nice? The minute I comb and brush Dutch he looks a mess again!!


He is fresh out the bath if I where to brush him just dry his hair would not be puffy like that. This is why a lot of people bath their poodles at the dog show so they will have that puffy look


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Your right.....it must just be the pic then. Im 5'5 and Stings coat is atleast 1 inch longer then Enzo's around the chest area. He must just look bigger in the pic.
> 
> lol...That pic had me shocked though. I thought you had a real horse there.


Yeah lol My sister is also leaning so it makes her look shorter. Yeah I do not want Enzo being huge , I hope he is at least 24in grown but we will see lol


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

He looks great! I know pictures can be deceiving...all my dogs look big next to me, as I am only 5 foot tall!


----------

